# Acaia v Brewista



## Mr O

Does one stand out over the other?

Does one do better on brewed or espresso?

Does money talk?


----------



## froggystyle

Has to be acaia for brewed because of the app?


----------



## Mr O

I was thinking that but thought I'd try and get an opinion from a few who are in the know....


----------



## johnealey

Acaia for the app, ease of use, even if there no windows app yet.Also biased as have one and not had chance to try a brewista. Do use mine for espresso as well and reasonably coffeeproof so far. More expensive than a brewista, no doubt and the display is not the best in any form of direct light but then you can circumvent that issue by use of the app.

John


----------



## Brewster

Might already be known, but you can preorder the Brewista for only £32.40 at the moment (they've just been discounted, and also use coupon code 10OFFCOFFEEHIT).

I'll be interested to hear whether they're a worthwhile upgrade from my £5 scales and £3 shot timer!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Has to be acaia for brewed because of the app?


I never use the app, i know my recipes (or at least am working through them), logging one for each beans is needless

iPhone = Acaia (nice form, works well enough, expensive, you are a sheep if you buy it)

Android = Brewista (functional, workhorse, the considered choice, shows you to be a consumer with fine taste)


----------



## garydyke1

Got both . They both weigh and time. Acaia is form + function. Brewista is all about function, its really nothing much to look at, based on same platform as £5 jobbies .

Obvious price difference aside :

Acaia - better if youre weighing portafilter + coffee

- better if youre brewing large chemex etc

- app could be useful

Brewista - easier to use , more flexible modes

- you'll worry about it less

- better if you have a small drip tray

If you're espresso focused i'd shoot for the Brewista


----------



## Mr O

I'm actually making more brewed at the mo..


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> I'm actually making more brewed at the mo..


Get 2 x Brewistas, you'll save money


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> iPhone = Acaia
> 
> Android = Brewista


I'm an iOS user no android here.... Do I need android to run a set of Brewista to their full potential?


----------



## robashton

I love my acaia scales *but*

They're actually shite for Aeropress (inverted) if you're using the touch buttons, because the weighing bit is also the base, pressing the buttons can make your aeropress tip over - I've had several near misses on this. The Hario pourover scales didn't have this problem - seems a bit of a poor design for something so lauded for its form/function.


----------



## jeebsy

They have an android app (i use it) but was making a comparison between the type of users who would typically buy each device


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> I love my acaia scales *but*
> 
> They're actually shite for Aeropress if you're using the touch buttons, because the weighing bit is also the base, pressing the buttons can make your aeropress tip over - I've had several near misses on this. The Hario pourover scales didn't have this problem - seems a bit of a poor design for something so lauded for its form/function.


How are you doing this?


----------



## johnealey

No, pretty sure other way round which irritates me as everything windows based with the exception of daughters ipod, which she only begrudgingly lets out of her mitts every now and again

John


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> How are you doing this?


This


----------



## jeebsy

The touch bits on mine are really responsive, no need to bang them about like that!


----------



## robashton

Yes obviously the answer is "be careful and don't press the touch button so hard", this goes back to your analogy about iPhone users

"The signal cuts out when you hold it like this"

"Don't hold it like that then"


----------



## robashton

Some of us don't have delicate lady fingers.


----------



## funinacup

Yeah only a gentle tap required on mine to zero / turn timer on


----------



## robashton

I think you're missing the point entirely;

Yes, it only requires a gentle tap and most of the time I remember to only lay my finger on, but this is in the relative serenity of my home kitchen - I can't imagine doing this in a rush and remembering to be delicate about pressing a button! It's just unstable - there is a reason that Hario has a separate base.

In this case, the Acaia are form over function or whatever the right way around these words should be to express my dissatisfaction with their design.


----------



## jeebsy

Plus remember the display vanishes under anything more intense than a 20w energy saving lightbulb.


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Plus remember the display vanishes under anything more intense than a 20w energy saving lightbulb.


These black ones seem pretty good for that - I've not had any difficulty even on the odd occasion the coffee-destroying sun makes it through my kitchen window


----------



## DoubleShot

Wonder how many owners of Acaia scales get in touch with them and feed back all of these negative points about the design? And in turn how much, if any notice, Acaia take in possibly revising their design to eradicate such issues on future models?

I mean, a display (on the white version) that's barely legible in daylight, come on!


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> They have an android app (i use it) but was making a comparison between the type of users who would typically buy each device


Ah ok.

I can't believe us iOS users are viewed in such a way... I swapped from android to iOS a good few years back when android wasn't stable. I know it has improved massively but wouldn't go back now.

Anyway, scales... I might order Brewistas and see how it goes


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Wonder how many owners of Acaia scales get in touch with them and feed back all of these negative points about the design? And in turn how much, if any notice, Acaia take in possibly revising their design to eradicate such issues on future models?
> 
> I mean, a display (on the white version) that's barely legible in daylight, come on!


I was on at them about it on Twitter and email for a while, they said the display on the blacks was designed differently and should perform a bit better under bright light so I should buy a set of them instead. Wasn't overly impressed with that as a response.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591976547621404672


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Question is - where does Acaia go from here? Brewista's specs and functionality look on a par with the Acaia - both virtually waterproof - yet the Brewistas come in at a third of the price.


----------



## jlarkin

That displays a joke! I like the reply aw, that's no good...

Maybe better to get a very cheap Android tablet to see the weights than give them more money- appreciate you're going brewista now anyway tho


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Question is - where does Acaia go from here? Brewista's specs and functionality look on a par with the Acaia - both virtually waterproof - yet the Brewistas come in at a third of the price.


Some people will still be sold on the form (especially for cafes, they're really 'cool' to have on the counter) and the app but think Brewista will eat into their market a lot. The waterproofness.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> but think Brewista will eat into their market a lot. The waterproofness.....


If Acaia sales go south, will they drop their price?


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> That displays a joke! I like the reply aw, that's no good...


 @Xpenno was more helpful there than them....

I can usually read it enough it i cover if with my hands but it's not ideal, have an android tablet on the stall but that's my till


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> If Acaia sales go south, will they drop their price?


Don't think so, they've positioned themselves like Apple (ie premium product, premium price) but will be interesting to see.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> @Xpenno was more helpful there than them....
> 
> I can usually read it enough it i cover if with my hands but it's not ideal, have an android tablet on the stall but that's my till


Use the readout on my iPhone most of the time.


----------



## Pompeyexile

My £5 jewellery scales are not the most responsive and are a bit tiny for balancing an Aeropress on so I've Just ordered the Brewista scales as Coffeehit sent me an email yesterday informing me they were back in stock. I'm not concerned about Apps and things as I only use my phone to call anyone, that's when I can remember to turn it on which my other half goes mad at me about.

At a reduced price and with the 10% voucher off code added they only cost me £35 including shipping. Simply cannot justify the price of the Acacia.


----------



## robashton

I'll be getting the brewistas if they're still knocking about at pay day, I can't justify the luna just for measuring espresso.


----------



## Thecatlinux

If we are moaning acaia , mine won't auto power off plus if I mistakenly change from grams to ounces I have to use the iPad to get back to grams .

Moan over ;-)


----------



## forzajuve

Regarding size, there is the new Acaia Lunar espresso scale which is also meant to be waterproof and more of a sensible size for espresso. The attraction of the Acaia brand is all about that "ilook" with an app which will/has attracted many buyers. For me I think the function of the Brewista is superior and the price a no brainer, I can always go down to the local museum and heist that ancient of inventions the pen and paper and use that to record my brews.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Use the readout on my iPhone most of the time.


Its a useful feature but a £140 set of scales should have a legible display


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Will be interesting to see if there is any difference in lag between the Brewista and Acaia. There is with the Hario.


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> If we are moaning acaia , mine won't auto power off plus if I mistakenly change from grams to ounces I have to use the iPad to get back to grams .
> 
> Moan over ;-)


Mine don't auto off either, i like it on the stall as once i've tared for a cup it stays that way the whole time but when you come home work and see they've been on all day it's a bit annoying



forzajuve said:


> Regarding size, there is the new Acaia Lunar espresso scale which is also meant to be waterproof and more of a sensible size for espresso. The attraction of the Acaia brand is all about that "ilook" with an app which will/has attracted many buyers. For me I think the function of the Brewista is superior and the price a no brainer, I can always go down to the local museum and heist that ancient of inventions the pen and paper and use that to record my brews.


I'm not sure the Lunars are 'waterproof' like the Brewista, they're designed in such a way that if they sense they're wet they shut down to protect themselves.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Its a useful feature but a £140 sert of scales should have a legible display


Readable display? That will be another £20.00.


----------



## robashton

Thecatlinux said:


> If we are moaning acaia , mine won't auto power off


There is supposed to be an auto-power off function? I just assumed they were crap and didn't have one - mine stays on forever.


----------



## robashton

The Systemic Kid said:


> Will be interesting to see if there is any difference in lag between the Brewista and Acaia. There is with the Hario.


That was the biggest reason to upgrade to acaia for me, latency in both the jewellery scales and the hario scales were doing my nut in.


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> Use the readout on my iPhone most of the time.





The Systemic Kid said:


> Readable display? That will be another £20.00.


where are you buying an iPhone for £20 ? (Jesting  humour, joke )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thecatlinux said:


> where are you buying an iPhone for £20 ? (Jesting  humour, joke )


Difference in price between the Pearl and Luna.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Brewista scales are going to have to live up to a lot of expectations ,


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> There is supposed to be an auto-power off function? I just assumed they were crap and didn't have one - mine stays on forever.


There's a setting in the app but it doesn't do anything on mine

Something I do like about the Acaias is the fact you can adjust the responsiveness, ultra responsive is more susceptible to vibration which I was having problems with due to wind/breeze but Spence noticed you could change this to compensate, very useful


----------



## ronsil

With my Acaia I find the charging light stays on.

I thought it was supposed to go out when fully charged. Have to use the App to track condition of battery.

Apart from that the App makes the Scale worth the money for me.


----------



## jeebsy

That's four out the eight sets I bought have some sort of issue.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> @Xpenno was more helpful there than them....


And that's saying something!!!!


----------



## johnealey

isn't there a sleep function you can change on the scales themselves (holding power button >set>whilst still holding power button press tare> hold and press and release tare to move the blinking zero> menu comes up> sleep>hold and press>pick power off time then hold power button to commit it to memory ?)

mine currently set as OFF and no access to try it out sat moment.

Appreciate this may be an "egg sucking" statement but noticed this the other day and not not seen in the app only on the scales themselves ( v1.74) as frequnelty have no access to the app, have to go in and change from spro to brewed on the scales during the day.

On a side note, using as standalone more often than with app, battery only just charged for the first time last week since bought it from @NickdeBug

John


----------



## centaursailing

I've watched some videos and the Brewista seems a good option for me. I'm guessing the scales on sale from CoffeeHit are now the production models which seem to require a 500g weight (rather than 2000g for pre-production). CoffeeHit only seem to offer a 100g or a 2000g weight, any recommendations on where to source a 500g calibration weight please?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan

Ebay seems as good a place as any.


----------



## Mrboots2u

centaursailing said:


> I've watched some videos and the Brewista seems a good option for me. I'm guessing the scales on sale from CoffeeHit are now the production models which seem to require a 500g weight (rather than 2000g for pre-production). CoffeeHit only seem to offer a 100g or a 2000g weight, any recommendations on where to source a 500g calibration weight please?
> 
> Thanks


Hellooooooooo Rod


----------



## Blackstone

Just put in an order from coffee hit as can't justify the price of acaia


----------



## centaursailing

Mrboots2u said:


> Hellooooooooo Rod


Hey Martin!


----------



## MarkyP

My set don't power off either!


----------



## Pompeyexile

Just emailed Coffee Hit asking when they are expecting the Brewista scales to be in as I ordered them on 24 July. Just had a reply ETA 24th August.


----------



## jeebsy

Website has estimated shipping date of 25 August.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah when I'm on hols haha still something to comeback to!


----------



## robashton

YES I KNOW YOU DON'T NEED TO OH MY GOD PEOPLE STOP TELLING ME THAT IT IS NOT THE POINT AT ALL.

"You're not supposed to press the button so hard"

is the same as that bloody iPhone issue "You're holding it wrong"

GET IN THE SEA

Also - the brightness of the black Acaia is pants too (@jeebsy) - I had a rare moment of sunlight the other day and couldn't see a thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rob - chill - suggest drinking less coffee....


----------



## Krax

[quote name=

At a reduced price and with the 10% voucher off code added they only cost me £35 including shipping. Simply cannot justify the price of the Acacia.[/quote]

Hi, did you use the 10OFFCOFFEEHIT code as I have just tried to preorder and this seems to have expired.

Does anyone know if CF members have an agreed discount with Coffeehit?

Thanks in advance


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Rob - chill - suggest drinking less coffee....


I'd have hoped it'd be obvious from the last sentence that this was faux rage


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> I'd have hoped it'd be obvious from the last sentence that this was faux rage


It was faux advice too


----------



## jeebsy

Krax said:


> Hi, did you use the 10OFFCOFFEEHIT code as I have just tried to preorder and this seems to have expired.
> 
> Does anyone know if CF members have an agreed discount with Coffeehit?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, there was just a pre-order discount on them generally


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> It was faux advice too


IT WAS THE SAME BLOODY FAUX ADVICE I GOT FIVE MILLION TIMES IN A ROW.

Actually funny story - I have to remind guests when they're using it and the aeropress to be careful because of the bloody wobble, it takes you by surprise.

I don't think I like the acaia, as pretty as they are.


----------



## DoubleShot

Krax said:


> Hi, did you use the 10OFFCOFFEEHIT code as I have just tried to preorder and this seems to have expired.
> 
> Does anyone know if CF members have an agreed discount with Coffeehit?
> 
> Thanks in advance


New discount code to use at the checkout for pre-order price of £36.00 :

PREORDER

Can't be used with any other discount code. Guess they latched on that lots of peeps were stacking the 10% off discount code on top of the £36.00 pre-order price?!


----------



## Krax

DoubleShot said:


> New discount code to use at the checkout for pre-order price of £36.00 :
> 
> PREORDER
> 
> Can't be used with any other discount code. Guess they latched on that lots of peeps were stacking the 10% off discount code on top of the £36.00 pre-order price?!


I just checked the size of the Brewista weigh plate dimensions and it appears to be too small to measure the grinds with the basket in the portafilter. one of the reasons I was upgrading my scales. The Acaia plate is similarly sized, so is this correct or is there a way of doing so?


----------



## robashton

The pearl is defo big enough


----------



## DoubleShot

Pretty sure @Glenn, who had a set of pre-production Brewista scales mentioned they will take a portafilter?


----------



## Glenn

They sure do, easily as well


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks. Sold!


----------



## Krax

DoubleShot said:


> Pretty sure @Glenn, who had a set of pre-production Brewista scales mentioned they will take a portafilter?


Just followed Glenns thread and found this from Ridland " I had an exchange with Coffehit folks and they told me there would be a platform available so the Brewista scales would support complete portafilter".

No mention of platform currently on Coffeehit page so presume it is not available yet and cannot measure portafilter stand alone

Just read Glenns thread so take that as gospel and placing my order now


----------



## DoubleShot

Perhaps Glenn can clarify if indeed an additional platform is necessary?


----------



## Glenn

Portafilter on scales, self-tare'd.


----------



## jeebsy

Bit tight, can see that sliding off. Wee plastic tray or something will do the job as a platform though


----------



## froggystyle

Wonder how a naked works on them?

Need some new scales as my cheapo year old £5 ones are getting very close to meeting the recycle bin.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Wonder how a naked works on them?
> 
> Need some new scales as my cheapo year old £5 ones are getting very close to meeting the recycle bin.


Want a set of Acaias?


----------



## froggystyle

nah got a set.


----------



## Glenn

They also have a plastic tray (that I didn't photograph - which makes it much bigger. I often use a bottomless so no issue with slipping even on smaller scales than these


----------



## fluffles

How does it handle temperature? My current cheapo scales go awry when they get warm - e.g. after you've had a hot drink on them, they start to drift in one direction and then as they cool down they drift back again.


----------



## Dylan

That's interesting, I'm assuming they will work on the same principle of changing resistance due to pressure, and the heat must affect the resistance of the metal.

Some insulation between the plate and transducer should help with this... if this scale is intended to be used in a coffee shop I would imagine it would be a problem if it wasn't

Saying that I have never observed the problem on my scales.


----------



## risky

My 'American weigh' scales drift horrendously if they heat up. I always have to use a coaster (or two) on top, especially if I'm doing a Chemex. Appalling for what ended up costing about £40 after they were imported. Oh well you live and learn.


----------



## Kyle548

That's one thing the acaia have thought about.

They include a rubber heat shield that's massively useful.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Message from CoffeeHit today told the Brewista scales will be with me Sept 4th.......about time!


----------



## amalgam786

anyone who has pre ordered the brewista had shipping notification yet?


----------



## Blackstone

nothing yet but the email last week suggested that coffeehit wouldnt get them until 2nd.

"Hello! The scales have now left the factory and are on their way by air to our warehouse. The delivery day is the 2nd of September and you should have your scales by the 4th of September."


----------



## amalgam786

Blackstone said:


> nothing yet but the email last week suggested that coffeehit wouldnt get them until 2nd.
> 
> "Hello! The scales have now left the factory and are on their way by air to our warehouse. The delivery day is the 2nd of September and you should have your scales by the 4th of September."


just received mine this morning - so should be arriving for others too!


----------



## destiny

fluffles said:


> How does it handle temperature? My current cheapo scales go awry when they get warm - e.g. after you've had a hot drink on them, they start to drift in one direction and then as they cool down they drift back again.





risky said:


> My 'American weigh' scales drift horrendously if they heat up. I always have to use a coaster (or two) on top, especially if I'm doing a Chemex. Appalling for what ended up costing about £40 after they were imported. Oh well you live and learn.


You shouldn't be surprised - this is to be expected on a device measuring mass. Temperature has a huge effect on the readings especially with temperature delta's as you'd have (ambient vs 70C min).


----------



## risky

destiny said:


> You shouldn't be surprised - this is to be expected on a device measuring mass. Temperature has a huge effect on the readings especially with temperature delta's as you'd have (ambient vs 70C min).


I just would have thought there would be a bit more insulation between the sensor and the top plate to prevent this.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> I just would have thought there would be a bit more insulation between the sensor and the top plate to prevent this.


That's what the rubber pad on the acaias is for


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> That's what the rubber pad on the acaias is for


Precisely. These scales are crap though


----------



## robashton

So is the acaia, biggest waste of money..

Ordered me some brewistas - much better


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> So is the acaia, biggest waste of money..
> 
> Ordered me some brewistas - much better


Aside from the display vanishing under bright light, and them being a bit thick, they're very good. The fact you can adjust them to compensate for vibration etc is next level.


----------



## robashton

And wobbly - the integrated base/sensor is a bad engineering decision

I'll still be using them but they're so annoying for how much they cost when compared to the brewistas


----------



## froggystyle

Does the Lunar start the timer when it detects weight?


----------



## forzajuve

froggystyle said:


> Does the Lunar start the timer when it detects weight?


And stop it when it detects no more weight?


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Does the Lunar start the timer when it detects weight?


Can do


----------



## froggystyle

hmmm must admit the lunar looks cooler than the brewista.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> hmmm must admit the lunar looks cooler than the brewista.


But with the weighing plate they're £190 (in Poland so might be even more here)


----------



## froggystyle

tis true dat!


----------



## malling

I have been looking at a espresso brew weight, but size is really an issue for me - can anyone give me the dimensions of the Brewista or at least tell me if it fit a standard narrow E61 drip tray.


----------



## Mrboots2u

malling said:


> I have been looking at a espresso brew weight, but size is really an issue for me - can anyone give me the dimensions of the Brewista or at least tell me if it fit a standard narrow E61 drip tray.


Drip tray on the Vesuvius is super narrow . I'll measure and take pix later


----------



## DoubleShot

malling said:


> I have been looking at a espresso brew weight, but size is really an issue for me - can anyone give me the dimensions of the Brewista or at least tell me if it fit a standard narrow E61 drip tray.


Brewista top weighing plate is 100mm x 100mm

Total length of unit is 120mm and width is 105mm


----------



## jeebsy

Fits on the Brewtus easily


----------



## Pompeyexile

The footprint means it fits easily on a Gaggia Classic drip tray but at 18 mil high not under a double or single spout portafilter with a cup or shot glass on it....bugger, bugger and thrice bugger!

Just about works with a naked portafilter. As put in another thread I have gotten round it taking out the drip tray and having to use a spirit measure to capture the blowback (can't remember the proper terminology) but it's a faf and the other half doesn't like the look of it.









Shame because they seem really sturdy and well made and work pretty well. A lot better than my cheapo jewellery ones which are very contrary.


----------



## risky

@Pompeyexile this is going to sound daft, but you cant get the cup underneath when using a double spout if you angle the cup first? Or put the cup under the spouts then lift it up and slide the scale under?

That's what i have to do with my AWS scales which look almost the exact same footprint as the Brewista.


----------



## Pompeyexile

You're right Risky If I lift the cup so the spouts are well in the bowl and then slide the scales under they do fit. Mind you that doesn't work with the shot glasses they are just too tall. I guess it just seems all a bit fiddly but I can live with that if it means having scales that are accurate.


----------



## robashton

Got my brewistas, only just have the clearance to slide it under the portafilter with cups on it - but the important thing here is the pluralised *cups* hurrah!

Top bit of kit, very responsive - got my spouts on and I'm in split shot heaven.


----------



## Fevmeister

robashton said:


> Got my brewistas, only just have the clearance to slide it under the portafilter with cups on it - but the important thing here is the pluralised *cups* hurrah!
> 
> Top bit of kit, very responsive - got my spouts on and I'm in split shot heaven.


what cups did you fit under the sdb?

Im waiting for my sdb and my brewista!


----------



## DoubleShot

.


----------



## teejay41

As regards clearance for Brewista scales below the group on a Verona... loadsa room for latte cups, even with a spouted PF (which I never use). Positively spacious below an open PF!

Note: The paper background is for clarity, as the reflections can be quite confusing, as shown in the open PF pic.

















Tony.


----------



## malling

Thanks Tony







defiantly going to purchase one now that I know it fit, glad I didn't have to spend 3 times as much for a Lunar.


----------



## Kyle548

Having used both - I think the question is flawed.

Both are scales, but the design emphasis is very obviously different.

For brewed, I don't think the Brewista hold a candle to the Acaia.

But for ease of espresso use and the form factor required for most home/prosumer machines - the Brewista is the obvious choice.

The auto modes are kind of gimmicky and a 'favourite' button which cycles between two would help enormously-but the important thing is they are cheap and fit under the brew group and on the drip tray.

The Acaia, while not cheap will fit anything on top for brewed- with comfortable space to spare and no messing around with modes.

The app makes it even more convenient too.

Of course - at half the price - the Brewista will do brewed too.

So the Acaia are really kind of an extravagance.

But with Hario and Bonavita scales at around £60 - they always were anyway.


----------



## malling

Kyle548 said:


> Having used both - I think the question is flawed. Both are scales, but the design emphasis is very obviously different. For brewed, I don't think the Brewista hold a candle to the Acaia. But for ease of espresso use and the form factor required for most home/prosumer machines - the Brewista is the obvious choice. The auto modes are kind of gimmicky and a 'favourite' button which cycles between two would help enormously-but the important thing is they are cheap and fit under the brew group and on the drip tray. The Acaia, while not cheap will fit anything on top for brewed- with comfortable space to spare and no messing around with modes. The app makes it even more convenient too. Of course - at half the price - the Brewista will do brewed too. So the Acaia are really kind of an extravagance. But with Hario and Bonavita scales at around £60 - they always were anyway.


It might not. But I haven't experienced better brewing scales then the Bonavita, it dos all I need from a brewing scale and in contrast to others it is responsive. But it's too big for espresso brewing hence getting the Brewista. but I agree form factors play an important part in the decision, apps means very little to me, it's bit of a gimmick


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> The Acaia, while not cheap will fit anything on top for brewed- with comfortable space to spare and no messing around with modes.
> 
> The app makes it even more convenient too.


You don't have to mess around with modes. Run it in manual and the functionality is the same as the Acaia - button push to tare and start timer. You don't have to switch between weigh and time/weigh so arguably it's more simple than the Acaia in that regard.

The platform is smaller though so if you're wanting to put a brew stand or something on you're buggered.


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> You don't have to mess around with modes. Run it in manual and the functionality is the same as the Acaia - button push to tare and start timer. You don't have to switch between weigh and time/weigh so arguably it's more simple than the Acaia in that regard.
> 
> The platform is smaller though so if you're wanting to put a brew stand or something on you're buggered.


I actually like the Acaia timer/weigh mode switching idea.

Implementation was terrible though.

I haven't had issues with the display like some have, but find it difficult to read which is time and which is weight when in split mode.

They should have used two displays like everyone else instead of cutting costs with 1 display.


----------

